# awesome... we have a potter wasp



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

for the last week we have noticed a strange looking structure on our back wall , and here is the culprit ...

















she has been making improvements each day , it started off as a single column and now is up to 3 .i shal keep posting up if any developments come into place :2thumb:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Cool, never heard of them before!

Oh and btw, you get more hot dogs than buns so you can have a doubler! lol


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

pire said:


> Cool, never heard of them before!
> 
> Oh and btw, *you get more hot dogs than buns so you can have a doubler! lol*



lmaoooo yea that is a good idea


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool pics, look forward to seeing more


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

i hate wasps :blush:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

R3PTIL1AN said:


> i hate wasps :blush:


ditto, every kind of wasp.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i don't know anything about these,are they as rotton
as common wasps,or are they a nice one ?
great picture by the way.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ephiedoodle said:


> i don't know anything about these,are they as rotton
> as common wasps,or are they a nice one ?
> great picture by the way.


they are nice ones , it let me get really close without flying away .it wont come back now tho cos it has finished its nest type thing


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

so it lays an egg and leaves it ?


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

yeaaa


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

hope it hatches then.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

so do i , but knowing my luck it will happen while im not there or when im in bed


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

well hope you get to see it.


----------

